# Sig Request Motivation



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, for some reason I don't understand my previous sig doesn't show up. So I guess it's time for something new.

This is a little complex, and probably going to take a little more work than usual, but I really have no clue.

I've forgotten the formula for how to put things in, so I'll just try to explain. I want a motivational sig. 

So I want a picture of a gym, I've put a few in, but if you find one that works better have at it. I want the background to be black white and gray. 

Here are the few backgrounds I found, I like all of them, I'll make notes of a few things also. I wanted badly to use the gym I actually train at but there is just no where I can take it and it look as epic as some of these. Probably because I can't mess with the lighting due to the whole front of the gym being windows, but I digress. 










Obviously the guys on the left would need to be edited out and some of the bottom taken out.









I like this one, if some of the top and bottom was trimmed off. My only concern is it looks more like a pure boxing/Thai gym.









Like this one, but however no bags or mats are shown. 









Has all the pieces but it just doesn't seem as epic as a few others.









Like this one a lot, it would be perfect if it didn't have the blackhouse logo all over the place.



Now the reason I've given you so many is that over top of the picture I want writing. Here's the quote I want.

*"YOU DON'T KNOW ME*
You don't know anything about me. You don't know what I'm made of, or just how much I am capable of. You don't know where I've come from nor where I'm heading. You know nothing of my highs or lows. You don't know how fast I am, how strong I am, how resilient I am. You haven't got a clue wat breakfast cereal I eat, what fragrance I wear or who I am dating. You don't even know my name.
*BUT YOU WILL" *​
Feel free to mess with the text/font etc. The only thing I want 100% on the writing, is that "You don't know me" and "But you will" is bold and that it has quotes around the whole thing.

The rest I will leave up to you wise photoshop masters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to give this one a go, its diffrent and I love the concept. The Blackhouse logo is easily removed as well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool, can't wait to see it.


----------

